# old ship mates



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

would like to hear from anyone who was on persues blue funnal late 60s to early 70s. or Pendennis castle 1974 -1976 thank you please reply


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Taff,

in case you have not seen them there are sub forums for both these companies in the - Shipping Company - Forum.

Hawkey01


----------



## TREVOR/D (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re/pendennis Castle*

Dear Taff
Just A Short Note To Start 
I Was On Pendennis Edinburgh Windsor Castles Plus Clan Line King Line 
Pendennis In Particular From Feb 1973 For Ten Trips 
Hope We Can Chat More 


Regards Trevor 

Happy Days


----------



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

what year did you leave her.I left late Feb 1976


----------

